# Professional Light Tunnel



## skylighter (May 7, 2009)

I have been perfecting a light tunnel effect for the last 10 years. I personally feel it is the best effect in our haunt. I produced a short how-to video that I thought some of you might like. Feel free to ask me any questions. Note: Video does not relay the amazing 3-D experience of this effect.






Thanks,
Danny Clark


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very nice! LED or laser?


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

fritz42_male said:


> very nice! Led or laser?


led


----------



## skylighter (May 7, 2009)

This is LED. We also tried it with laser and it is a completely different effect, but also very cool. We chose the LED to keep laser from going into our guest's eyes.


----------

